# Audi TT MK1 Bi-Xenon Projector Update Mod



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

In reference to what I posted in the "Demon Eyes" thread about a 1 off headlight mod for the TT.
This is something no one has ever mentioned or posted. The light output of our stock projectors is very sub par. After doing tons of searching, I could find that no one had done a conversion to a different projector. A quick google search brought up Lightwerkz. I contacted Caesar and asked him what he thought about it. He had mentioned that he had never even seen TT headlights before, but he would be more than happy to tackle the job. After looking at past customer reviews and pictures of his work, I decided to pull the trigger. After receiving the lights 
Caesar contacted me and let me know there was not alot of space to work with in these lights. So in order to retain the factory fit and finish (As most of us TT guys go for the OEM look) there was only one option, The mini H1 projector. Luckily this was a very good choice, and it's also a Bi-Xenon projector. The following link shows the difference in light output, old vs new. I have not received the lights as of yet , should be this week. I will comment more when I receive them.


http://www.lightwerkz.net/news/?p=300


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Another Doug- I had no idea!

That looks A LOT better in those photos. If you don't mind me asking what did this service cost you? It's something I'd be interested in doing in the future- also looks like it would improve our light patern width which is one of my main complaints when making 90' turns on dark corners.

Back in the day a friend had swapped a B6 A4 setup into some RSX headlights and the results blew my car's lights away.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

no sure how I feel about their refurb of your lenses but the light output looks incredible. Would they offer this in some type of kit then?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

its all about the price.....how much did it cost??
i admit it looks better, but if it was like 500$, id say not 500$ worth better!


----------



## ttorque (Sep 1, 2010)

Neb said:


> no sure how I feel about their refurb of your lenses but the light output looks incredible. Would they offer this in some type of kit then?


Very interested in a kit option if offered :grinsanta:


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

This stuff doesn't come cheap. The projectors themselves were 120 bux. The lens restoration I have not seen in person yet. They show up tomorrow, so i will post more pics then. Even 500 bux is better than buying another set of "good" used lights and having to buy projectors anyway. I guess it all depends on how much you care about light output and the color flicker coming down the road That is one thing you will never get with the oem projectors. Plus the addition of Bi-xenon is a plus:thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i admit, the parts are $$$, but how much was the labor?
did they cut, glue, fill, sand, paint etc the housing for the modification?

will you share cost?


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

pm


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I really like this, but I can think of other ways I would rather spend that money.


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

This is just an informative post to let everyone know this can be done. I want nothing but the best in my TT and thats why I did this. If lacking headlights dont bother you, then this mod is not for you.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

I want this mod, lol. Factory projectors just don't have the right pattern and the light is just too weak. Once real money starts coming in here, currently flooding the job market with my resume, I'll do it in a heartbeat.

OP, I'll be in touch via PM when that happens.

Few questions when you get the lights back in. First off do you know have two high beams? If so baller. Also what was the turnaround time on these suckers? I plan to purchase a second vehicle when I become employed, but technically the TT is my daily and will most likely continue to be because of the gas mileage, so I'd hope to have the lights out and back in a relatively short period of time. Thanks!


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mattionals said:


> I want this mod, lol. Factory projectors just don't have the right pattern and the light is just too weak. Once real money starts coming in here, currently flooding the job market with my resume, I'll do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> OP, I'll be in touch via PM when that happens.
> 
> Few questions when you get the lights back in. First off do you know have two high beams? If so baller. Also what was the turnaround time on these suckers? I plan to purchase a second vehicle when I become employed, but technically the TT is my daily and will most likely continue to be because of the gas mileage, so I'd hope to have the lights out and back in a relatively short period of time. Thanks!


Ill shoot you a pm.....with an idea Yes I do have both highbeams now. Turn around time wasn't so great. They had my lights for about a month, which didnt really bother me because I don't drive my TT once the snow falls. As for the restoration, I didnt pay for it and I am glad I didnt. The headlights look no different in person from what they did when I sent them in. I will be using my 3M headlight restoration kits I bought from amazon at 15 bux. Basically a wet sand and buff of the lights. But overall, after receiving the lights and seeing the work performed, I would not recommend their services. For what its worth, I could have done better myself. However the light output is worth the upgrade if you do it yourself.


----------

